# Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung



## Warhead78 (27. März 2010)

*Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

Kann man einen Ordner vor Zugriffen schützen, ohne direkt den Ordner zu verschlüsseln.

Und FALLS es nur mit Verschlüsseln geht:
1. Leidet die Lebensdauer der Platte dadurch?
2. Verschlüsseln kostet Zeit, also wird es definitiv langsamer laufen? Also Kopieren oder Media-Dateien wiedergeben (vor allen das Kopieren interessiert mich)


----------



## midnight (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

Also zumindest bei XP konnte man einzelne Ordner mit Passwörtern schützen, keine Ahnung ob es das immer nich gibt.

Ich würde es gleich richtig machen und komplett verschlüsseln. Die Lebensdauer der Platte leidet kein Stück, wie auch, die merkt davon nichts. Wenn du ein halbwegs aktuelles System dein eigen nennst wirst du kaum Unterschiede bei der Geschwindigkeit haben, AES wird mittlerweile sehr gut verarbeitet.
Kannst dich ja mal ein wenig mit Truecrypt beschäftigen. Frei, kostenlos, sicher.

so far


----------



## mcflops (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

da gibts so ein programm das heißt glaub ich lockdir.exe , das kannst du in den ordner reinkopieren den du sperren willst und dann mit passwort schützen .
die ladezeit und die lebenszeit der festplatte leiden keinesfalls darunter !
Leider weis ich nicht wo man das Programm herbekommt


----------



## Warhead78 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

Da ich Windows 7 mit Bitlocker habe, ratet ihr mir damit zu verschlüsseln?
Und das mit den Kopierzeiten zwischen Verschlüsselten und Unverschlüsselten ist definitiv nicht langsamer?
Falls es von Belang ist: Core i5 mit GTS250.


----------



## midnight (27. März 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

Naja also es ist schon langsamer - klar. Allerdings ist das unerheblich. Ich würde wenn aber zu TrueCrypt greifen, BitLocker ist Closed Source, sowas muss im Security-Sektor doch nich sein. Außerdem musst du bei BL einen USB-Stick verwenden um das System zu entschlüsseln, da halte ich ein Passwort doch für sicherer!

so far


----------



## vollka (28. März 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

<<Außerdem musst du bei BL einen USB-Stick verwenden>>

Also das stimmt nicht! Hab auch ein komplettes Laufwerk mit BL verschlüsselt und brauch kein Stick um wieder zu entschlüsseln. Hmm...das wundert mich das das bei Dir so sein soll.
Gibt ne Menge Software auf dem Markt die ein Passwort auf den Ordner setzen kann aber nicht jede ist wirklich gut und es kann zu Systemproblemen kommen.Selbst erlebt bei Folder Access....Schau auch mal hier http://www.ordner-passwort-schuetzen.de


----------



## midnight (28. März 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

Naja aber wenn du dein komplettes System verschlüsseln willst und keinen TPM-Chip hast (wer will den schon) dann musst du einen USB-Stick verwenden um das System zu staren.

so far


----------



## Warhead78 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

hab jetzt bitlocker genommen. Beim neustart muss ich nun passwort eingeben und die platte ist frei, aber wie zum teufel kann ich dem sagen: "jetzt sperr dich bitte" einmal eingegeben und die platte ist bis zum nächsten start freigegeben, das war nicht der sinn, der dahintergesteckt hat. Ich will, wenn ich vom Computer weggehe, daß da niemand rangeht. und wie mach ich das nun mit bitlocker? find da nichts.


----------



## Warhead78 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

bitlocker aktiv: wie stelle ich jetzt ein, daß es wirklich was machen soll?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. April 2010)

*AW: Ordner nur mit Passwort öffnen ohne verschlüsselung*

wenn dir #es wichtig ist das keiner an deinen benutzerkonto rumpfuscht,nun einfach im benutzerkonten gehen dein admid konto mit passwort.Und dann stellst du ein ,dass wenn der PC in den bildschirmschoner modus ist das aktivieren des benutzerkonto(anmelden9 nur mit passwort möglich ist.dass wird dir reichen.
bitlocker ist für netzwerke gedacht und verhindert zusätzlich das eindringen von aussen,also wen es einer mal schaffen sollte deinen rechner im web anzugreifen und dann zugriff auf os hatt(cmd konsole)dann kann der zwar dir nachrichten schicken aber auf keine festplatte zugreifen.
UND es ist gesichert das wenn man die platte klaut dieser dann mit dem inhalt nichts anfangen kann.Ausser er findet das paswort.bitlocker ist bis jetzt nicht geknackt,somit dass sicherste verschlüsselungs Programm dass es gibt.aber nur für angriffe von aussen oder vom fremden zugriff.
Ob nun bitlocker auch die funktion hatt einzelne ordner mit passwörter zu versehen ??
ich kenn nur programme die auf dem Explorer aufsetzen,also sind diese nicht immer stabil.


----------

